# substitute teacher in the home room



## A1tavista

Hi guys!

How would u translate this sentence into russian?

Dont wring your hands like a substitute teacher in the wildest home room.

Спасибо!


----------



## rusita preciosa

What's your attempt?


----------



## Awwal12

> What's your attempt?


 I wanted to ask the same question.


----------



## vox05

A1tavista said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> How would u translate this sentence into russian?
> 
> Dont wring your hands like a substitute teacher in the wildest home room.
> 
> Спасибо!



Сдается мне, что про "wildest home room" надо нэйтивов спрашивать в нэйтивском же форуме. Однако, гугль отверждает , что это wildest home room ==『年级教室  , и переводит это как First-grade class.
Про учителя с руками, раз уж английский вы знаете уж на уровне you, видимо понятно.


----------



## ExMax

Не ссорьтесь, друзья, фраза действительно непростая. Как я понимаю, отсюда.


vox05 said:


> Сдается мне, что про "wildest home room" надо нэйтивов спрашивать в нэйтивском же форуме.



Про "home room" хорошо написано здесь, про "substitute teacher" - здесь. А вот что может так расстроить подменного/внештатного учителя при проверке посещаемости, что он начнет себе в отчаянии "заламывать руки"? Мне кажется, полное отсутствие учеников. Может, "wildest" - это абсолютно пустой класс, покинутый учениками? ("*Wild *_(adjective)_ - ...2. a : not inhabited or cultivated <wild land> b : not amenable to human habitation or cultivation; also : desolate.") Вот про это интересно было бы узнать у носителей языка.


----------



## A1tavista

Awwal12 said:


> I wanted to ask the same question.




My attempt was "Не машите руками, словно вы нештатный преподаватель в самой дикой из классных комнат". But in russian it sounds a bit strange


----------



## A1tavista

vox05 said:


> Сдается мне, что про "wildest home room" надо нэйтивов спрашивать в нэйтивском же форуме. Однако, гугль отверждает , что это wildest home room ==『年级教室  , и переводит это как First-grade class.
> Про учителя с руками, раз уж английский вы знаете уж на уровне you, видимо понятно.



Носитель объяснил мне что такое эта home room, что в них перекличка производится и организационные вопросы решаются, но какоу у нас в россии аналог? Мне кажется у нас просто такого термина нет


----------



## A1tavista

exmax said:


> Не ссорьтесь, друзья, фраза действительно непростая. Как я понимаю, отсюда.
> 
> 
> Про "home room" хорошо написано здесь, про "substitute teacher" - здесь. А вот что может так расстроить подменного/внештатного учителя при проверке посещаемости, что он начнет себе в отчаянии "заламывать руки"? Мне кажется, полное отсутствие учеников. Может, "wildest" - это абсолютно пустой класс, покинутый учениками? ("*wild *_(adjective)_ - ...2. A : Not inhabited or cultivated <wild land> b : Not amenable to human habitation or cultivation; also : Desolate.") Вот про это интересно было бы узнать у носителей языка.



Да, спасибо за ссылки, это я тоже смотрела , я просто не могу понять логику, почему он машет руками


----------



## dec-sev

ExMax said:


> ... А вот что может так расстроить подменного/внештатного учителя при проверке посещаемости, что он начнет себе в отчаянии "заламывать руки"?


Почему, обязательно при проверке посещаемости?



ExMax said:


> Мне кажется, полное отсутствие учеников. Может, "wildest" - это абсолютно пустой класс, покинутый учениками?


По-моему, вы из правильных предпосылок сделали неправильные выводы. Ведь статья посвящена тому, как побороть нервозность, выступая перед публикой. Я думаю, что substitute teacher, если ещё и предположить, что он молодой и неопытный, скорее начнёт нервничать не от пустого класса, а от «бешенного», в смысле от класса, в котором напрочь отсутствует дисциплина. 
Насчёт рук понятно из статьи: “Avoid nervous hand gestures, too”
Кстати, спасибо за ссылку.


A1tavista said:


> Да, спасибо за ссылки, это я тоже смотрела  , я просто не могу понять логику, почему он машет руками


Потому что, согласно автору этой статьи, непроизвольные жесты руками – признак нервозности, которую учитель, или человек, выступающий на публике, должен скрывать.


----------



## A1tavista

dec-sev said:


> Почему, обязательно при проверке посещаемости?
> 
> По-моему, вы из правильных предпосылок сделали неправильные выводы. Ведь статья посвящена тому, как побороть нервозность, выступая перед публикой. Я думаю, что substitute teacher, если ещё и предположить, что он молодой и неопытный, скорее начнёт нервничать не от пустого класса, а от «бешенного», в смысле от класса, в котором напрочь отсутствует дисциплина.
> Насчёт рук понятно из статьи: “avoid nervous hand gestures, too”
> Кстати, спасибо за ссылку.
> 
> Потому что, согласно автору этой статьи, непроизвольные жесты руками – признак нервозности, которую учитель, или человек, выступающий на публике, должен скрывать.



Да.
 Мне нравится ваш вариант про неопытного учителя. Спасибо!


----------



## Maroseika

Наверное, он не машет руками, а заламывает их (to wring one's hands). Фигурально, конечно.


----------



## ExMax

> Почему, обязательно при проверке посещаемости?


Потому что американские "home room"-ы - это главным образом проверка посещаемости. 


> я просто не могу понять логику, почему он машет руками


Не факт, что машет. 
Случаи бывают разные. 
Вот, например, как описывает этот жест англичанин в этой ветке форума.
А этот словарь считает, что это и не жест какой-то конкретный, а просто идиома, выражающая чей-то страх и отчаяние ("*wring your hands* - to worry about something but not do anything about it. _It's too bad your grades have dropped, but if you just wring your hands over it, nothing will improve_"). То есть, очень похоже на наше "заламывать себе руки" (вроде, жест, но на самом деле и не жест какой-то конкретный, а просто некая жестикуляция, выражающая "боль, страх, отчаяние и т.п. Или даже не жестикуляция, а совсем другие проявления этих чувств.")
Интересно было бы узнать трактовку и от носителей языка тоже. В том числе и "wildest". Может, топик-стартер задаст вопрос и в английской ветке?


----------



## A1tavista

ExMax, Ok


----------



## A1tavista

Всем спасибо за ответы!


----------



## dec-sev

ExMax said:


> ...а просто идиома, выражающая чей-то страх и отчаяние


Mea culpa  Прошу прощенья за невнимательность. Я прочитал как «wave» В общем, грубо говоря, фраза означает «Не дрефь как молодуха (так мы называли нашего нового классного руководителя в 5м классе ) перед классом молокососов»


> Потому что американские "home room"-ы - это главным образом проверка посещаемости.


Наконец-то  нашел. Около месяца назад была похожая ветка на другом форуме. Не ручаюсь за абсолютную точность, но то, что написано во втором посте можно перевести примерно так: 
«Выражение используется в системе начального и среднего обучения в США. Каждый семестр, у каждого ученика существует «фиксированные» уроки (his/her homeroom) с его фиксированным учителем (his/her homeroom teacher) для большинства дисциплин. Только некоторые предметы (например лабораторные работы, физ-ра, музыка, и т.д.) проводят другие преподаватели в других учебных комнатах.»
Не могу себе представить, чтобы homeroom teacher занимался главным образом проверкой посещаемости.


----------



## A1tavista

exmax said:


> Потому что американские "home room"-ы - это главным образом проверка посещаемости.
> Не факт, что машет.
> Случаи бывают разные.
> Вот, например, как описывает этот жест англичанин в этой ветке форума.
> А этот словарь считает, что это и не жест какой-то конкретный, а просто идиома, выражающая чей-то страх и отчаяние ("*wring your hands* - to worry about something but not do anything about it. _it's too bad your grades have dropped, but if you just wring your hands over it, nothing will improve_"). То есть, очень похоже на наше "заламывать себе руки" (вроде, жест, но на самом деле и не жест какой-то конкретный, а просто некая жестикуляция, выражающая "боль, страх, отчаяние и т.п. Или даже не жестикуляция, а совсем другие проявления этих чувств.")
> Интересно было бы узнать трактовку и от носителей языка тоже. В том числе и "wildest". Может, топик-стартер задаст вопрос и в английской ветке?



Да, но ведь речь в тексте о жестах, мне кажется здесь нужно не в переносном значении употреблять, а именно в значении "махать", автор советует избегать жестов, которые выдают волнение.


----------



## A1tavista

Часто, когда человек волнуется, он начинает очень активно жестикулировать руками.


----------



## ExMax

Что-то в чём-то похожее на наши "классы продленного дня" этот "home room". Из Википедии: "In the United States, ... sometimes it can be at the end of the day after all lessons have finished. During home room, teachers take attendance registers, may collect lunch orders, and carry out other administrative activities... It may be used for a period of reading, or finishing homework. In some schools, students are permitted to socialize, do group activities or watch television news. The home room teacher is often considered to serve a pastoral role for their students, as well as an educational one..." 
Таким образом, моя версия: "Не заламывайте в отчаянии руки, словно подменный учитель во взбесившейся продлёнке"


----------



## Awwal12

I would give up the literal translation at all, and translate the general meaning of the phrase.
"Не заламывайте в отчаянии руки, словно молодой учитель, неожиданно оказавшийся лицом к лицу с разбушевавшимся классом".

Если по контексту не имеет никакого значения тот факт, что учитель - *подменный*, как и организационные особенности американских школ, то важно передать сам образ, не перегружая его лишними терминами и, не дай Бог, разъяснениями.


----------



## cyanista

awwal12 said:


> Если по контексту не имеет никакого значения тот факт, что учитель - *подменный*, как и организационные особенности американских школ, то важно передать сам образ, не перегружая его лишними терминами и, не дай Бог, разъяснениями.




Согласна с Awwal12, вот только "заламывать в отчаянии руки", по-моему, чересчур, ведь речь всего-то о публичном выступлении.

Не потирайте нервно руки, словно молодой учитель, оказавшийся лицом к лицу с шумным классом.


----------

